# Coco Palms Resort in Kauai



## taffy19 (Oct 20, 2014)

Coco Palms developer applies for permits to rebuild Kauai resort.

From Pacific Business news on October 20, 2014.The Hawaii developer seeking to redevelop the iconic Coco Palms Resort on Kauai has submitted applications for permits to rebuild the Hyatt-branded East Kauai resort.
Chad Waters, a managing partner of Coco Palms Hui LLC, told PBN on Sunday that the firm applied for the special management area use, project development use, variance and class IV zoning permits with the County of Kauai on Friday.
"We hope to be able to review the project plans with the [Kauai County] Planning Commission prior to the end of 2014," he said. "Friday was a significant day for the revival of the Coco Palms Resort."
Waters noted that Coco Palms Hui anticipates opening the new resort in early 2017.
"We would like to express our appreciation to all that have contributed to this process to date," he said. "There have been many people from the community of Kauai that have worked diligently and tirelessly to get us to this important step for the project, [and] because of their support and hard work, we have made significant progress towards the rebirth of Coco Palms. It has been a long and detailed journey to get this far."
Coco Palms Hui, which is led by Waters and Tyler Greene, managing partners of Honolulu-based Bridge Real Estate, expects to also reopen the shuttered Seashell Restaurant across the highway from Coco Palms in January 2016.
Last month, the redevelopment of Coco Palms took another big step when the current owner of the property transferred the property to the lender, Prudential Insurance.
Coco Palms Hui told PBN that it is buying the property from Prudential.
The resort, which was featured in the Elvis Presley movie "Blue Hawaii." suffered extensive damage from Hurricane Iniki in 1992 and never opened.
Coco Palms Hui has plans to rebuild the resort with about 350 units, with room rates reflecting the average daily rate on Kauai — about $225.
It's estimated that the redevelopment of the resort will cost more than $100 million.
The redevelopment team includes Unlimited Construction, Agor Architecture, Philpotts & Associates and McKelvey Associates.​


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2014)

This is good news. We were just talking about this yesterday. The last time we
Went on the tour they were hoping it would be open before the start of 2016.
If it does happen on time, we may eat at the Seashell restaurant in February 
Of 2016.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 20, 2014)

It's deja vu all over again. It won't be the first time plans were submitted. I hope something comes out of it this time. We've been waiting to go back to the Seashell restaurant too.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 20, 2014)

slip said:


> This is good news. We were just talking about this yesterday. The last time we
> Went on the tour they were hoping it would be open before the start of 2016.
> If it does happen on time, we may eat at the Seashell restaurant in February
> Of 2016.




Better plan on celebrating your 75th anniversary at Coco Palms the ways things go on Kauai.
By then, no one will know or care who Elvis was.

Sterling

By the way there was a Texas couple who celebrated their 75th anniversary
recently.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 21, 2014)

artringwald said:


> It's deja vu all over again. It won't be the first time plans were submitted. I hope something comes out of it this time.


Somehow this time it feels more likely to actually happen.  I am not sure why but it does.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> Somehow this time it feels more likely to actually happen.  I am not sure why but it does.



I agree. Just seems like they have the money lined up this time but we'll see.


----------



## gvic (Oct 31, 2014)

*Larry Rivera "Kauai's Favorite Son" is SMILING*

Thanks You "83-Year-Old" Larry Rivera......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8wzZOKZScw 

http://thegardenisland.com/news/loc...cle_52e814cc-710b-11e3-bab2-0019bb2963f4.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErpXZWb9z3M


----------



## artringwald (Oct 31, 2014)

gvic said:


> Thanks You "83-Year-Old" Larry Rivera......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8wzZOKZScw
> 
> ...



Great story! I hope we can catch one of his shows on our next visit.


----------



## squeegeeman (Nov 6, 2014)

I snuck into Coco Palms a few years ago, before there was a tour.  The maintenance guy was bored, and gave us a personal tour.

One reason why I think this is going to happen is that it is going to be Hyatt branded.  I would be amazed if the County would give Hyatt as much grief as the last developer due to the massive amount of jobs created by the gigantic green-roofed hotel in front of Shipwreck Beach.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 6, 2014)

artringwald said:


> Great story! I hope we can catch one of his shows on our next visit.


That would be nice as it was his hope to perform again once the resort is open.  See the the link provided by artringwald here.  The story is much longer and interesting to read further and also to see the YouTube links and even more so if you have stayed there._WAILUA — At 83 years young, Larry Rivera, Kauai’s living treasure of music, is synonymous with Coco Palms Resort.

Rivera’s one dream is to witness the renovation of the 16.4-acre property that was once one of the most popular Pacific destinations. This 

includes the lounge he used to sing in for half a century, and continues to visit daily.

“I hope to live long enough to see this place in full swing and then I will just walk away and wave to it and be very happy,” Rivera said, 

touring the familiar grounds last week. “After fighting for 21 years, we finally got the OK and in three more years you can come back and hopefully I will be there on stage.”_​I searched for Larry Rivera on Facebook but his last post was on June 27, 2012 when he was busy touring.

You have to be his friend to read more about him but I wonder what happened?  I can't find any newer updates and not even on Wikipedia.


----------



## gvic (Nov 8, 2014)

I will be meeting with Larry Rivera (Kauai's Favorite Son) at end of November.  Please send me a Private Message (PM) if you would like any question answered.


----------



## linsj (Jan 24, 2015)

Here's the latest news on this property:
http://thegardenisland.com/news/loc...cle_7f2493bc-a2c9-11e4-9cdf-0f9f842f42eb.html


----------



## gvic (Jan 26, 2015)

*Larry Rivera "Celebrates" 83 & Coco Palms "Update"*

HAPPY 83 YEARS LARRY RIVERA.... still performing Wednesday Nights @ Cafe Portofino....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8wzZOKZScw 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBYb5SjTyqU 

http://thegardenisland.com/news/lar...cle_c1ac3739-52d4-5449-bab6-48ff3afc4043.html


Coco Palms "latest" update.....
http://thegardenisland.com/news/loc...cle_7f2493bc-a2c9-11e4-9cdf-0f9f842f42eb.html


----------



## ouaifer (Jan 28, 2015)

*Coco Palms, Deferred AGAIN!*

_Coco Palms vote...deferred again.


"In what marked their first bid to rebuild the Coco Palms Resort, developers from Coco Palms Hui LLC were greeted on Tuesday with a mixture of praise and skepticism before the county board charged with approving the building permits for their $135 million restoration project.

The County Planning Commission unanimously deferred any decisions on the project until their 9 a.m. meeting on Feb. 10, but not before residents and visitors alike shared their two cents on renewed efforts to restore and reconstruct the Wailua resort, which has been closed since Hurricane Iniki struck Kauai in 1992."
_


----------



## linsj (Feb 19, 2015)

Up for sale again:
http://m.bizjournals.com/pacific/ne...astal-property-primed-for-development-up.html


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2015)

linsj said:


> Up for sale again:
> http://m.bizjournals.com/pacific/ne...astal-property-primed-for-development-up.html



Is this the Coco Palms property? It doesn't sound like it. ?

Dave


----------



## Tiger (Feb 19, 2015)

I believe this is ( as is stated in the article)  the coconut plantation near the strip mall on the highway, not the old resort


----------

